# Lowrance HDS 3 sonar freezing



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a HDS 3 that the sonar freezes,
This is the set-up.

HDS 3 at the helm connected to a Lowrance auto pilot and point 1 antenna via nema 2000.
At the stern I have a HDS carbon connected to the HDS 3 via ethernet. Only have one transducer and it is connected to the unit at the helm [hds3]

I can get everything talking to each other fine, but it seems that after its been on for 1/2 hour or so the sonar freezes. major pain in the butt when out in the water.
It has to be something with the carbon to the hds3 settings as I never had these issues when I had the HDS2 touch at the stern

The last couple times it happened,I disconnected the 2 units from each other, powered down the main unit [HDS3], wait for over a minute,[the carbon not connected] and it would still be froze when restarted

I'm wondering if tying them together by nema 2000 verses ethernet cable would cure this issue?
I am going to run heavier wires to power the HDS3 unit next.

I would appreciate any suggestions or insight
Thanks


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

I think I just found the issue.
Over on BBC there is a thread of people having this same problem, It happened to them after they installed the latest gen3 update [18.2 something] according to some, lowrance support told them to reinstall the 7.0 update and all is well.
This makes sense, as I did the updates when installing the carbon

Now all I have to do is figure out how to install past updates [Uggh]


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

I was able to reload a past update and got out today to try again, Both units worked perfectly 
Note to self, if it's working don't fix it


----------

